# Omnistep Won't Retract! Help Please



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Just arrived back in UK and at Cornish Farm.

Put the omnistep out to book in at reception, went to retract it afterwards and "nothing" zilch, no movement. 

Started enging and again step would not retract and no beeping either.

Looked underneath and left side has a plastic cover, thought I would undoo that but seems I can't withougt dismatling the step and I don't have tool for that.

Is that where the fuse would be and how do you get the plastic cover off without dismantling the step?

Any ideas anybody please.

Was hoping to get home early tomorrow, fat chance I think now.

Also looked in the Auto-Trail Handbook and there is NOTHING about the step in the handbook, can't see anything to do with fuses for the step!!!


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

When we had that problem it was because it was rather gunged up and needed a good clean.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

tubbytuba said:


> When we had that problem it was because it was rather gunged up and needed a good clean.


Thats what I was going to do. I was under the impression the plastic covering could come off.

I have looked underneath and can't see how I can get it off without dismantling the step! I haven't the tools for dismantling the step.

Will try cleaning the step but can't see how that will affect the electrical side as I can't hear any wirring noise or any sound that it is trying to retract.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

They easily get covered in road dirt and grit etc..
Mine fails at least once every year... Can of WD40 or other lubricate and a good spray does the job for me..

Best try that fisrt before getting into the electrics..


----------



## hommes (Sep 9, 2006)

I had the same problem last week. There is an emergancy method to get the step in when the power is lost. If you look underneath the step. Find the centre rod which links the motor to the step axle, you should see a pin which goes through a hole drilled through a bolt.
The pin has a keyring type ring on it. If you can get that pin out you can then remove the bolt from the drive bar. Keep the washers safe.
You can then push the step in by hand. I think you can then lock the step in the retracted position using the bolt and pin you just removed. It goes trough a hole in the side rails. Hope this helps you get home.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Step*

Rita

I had this problem a couple of years back and by pressing the step retract button at the same time as gently tapping the step with my foot, it retracted.

Russell


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I think there is a switch which is activated when the step is retracted and it gets gunged up. I made an enquiry about the emergency retraction of the step from Omnistep should it be necessary. They told me as mentioned above , on the left side of the step as you look at it is a big spring clip one part of which goes through the shaft of that protrudes from the operating motor. If this clip is removed, (Just pulled off) the step can be disengaged from the motor drive shaft and then pushed back in and may need to be secured with a cable tie or tied back etc. Interestingly I was speaking to an AA patrol man a few days ago about motorhome breakdowns and he mentioned that he has been called out on several occasions about this very problem as it prevents the vehicle from being driven safely and is consedered an AA breakdown problem. If you are a member of a breakdown service may be worth a try.
Dave


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Weve also had this a few times and a gental push with your foot whilst pressing the retract button will enable it to retract back in. Its usually down to road dirt and a good clean will solve your problem

Andy


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

We had this problem last month. By gently tapping with my foot and playing around with the retract button while hubby was underneath squirting the WD40 into the plastic step using the straw thingy. Worked great ever since. Good luck with yours !!


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I had this problem last week, traced the fault to a 20 amp fuse being 1 of 4 fuses next to the engine battery.

Charlie


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi zulurita,
I've had this problem, try this.
Look under the step and locate a black cover over the switch. Remove the cover (1 screw I think) and squirt WD 40 into the switch to flush out the dirt. Worth a try anyway.
Sennen523.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone.

I gave the step a good clean and used a brush for all moveable parts I could see.

I then had another look on the left hand side and saw a small triangular piece of plastic with a screw one end.

I lifted up the free end and saw a ?plastic switch which I rocked a few times (it stayed in once and I thought I had broken it) anyway after this I tried the push control by the habitation door and hey presto the step retracted.

So I then sprayed all I could with some silicone lubricant I had. Hope this has done the trick.

Thanks again for all your help.

I even looked at Clives picture and diagram and info in another post but I didn't see any of that ? is it under the plastic housing.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Standard problem has been mentioned and its the step limit switch. Needs cleaning / replacing.

Explanation how it works here :-
http://www.motts.org/Omnistep.htm
C.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> Standard problem has been mentioned and its the step limit switch. Needs cleaning / replacing.
> 
> Explanation how it works here :-
> http://www.motts.org/Omnistep.htm
> C.


Thanks Clive,

I am afraid I do not know where to look for those items in the picture 

Is it at the leisure battery end? Did find a switch on the LHS of the step, pressing that did not retract the step but I cleaned all around and rocked it a few times and then the push button inside the mh worked when I pressed it afterwards.

Cleaned all moveable parts I could see and then sprayed with Silicon lubricant.

Do you think I still need to take it to the dealer for examination?


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

That is the switch on the step you found. They need to be kept clean and lubricated, something of a dilema as oil or greace attract dirt!
What is required is a sealed type of switch but cost stears designers to cheap switches.

C.


----------

